# ordering TTOC membership Turned up at last



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

what a nitemare ive had trying to get my TTOC membership and issues of absoluTTe. i sent my order in over a month ago and have sent emails to chase the order, recieved emails saying it had now been processed etc etc.

get an email this morning saying i need to back to the TTOC website/shop and re-order again. they took the money from paypal over 4weeks ago its starting to stress me out now. if this was anyother shop/site than TTOC (in other words a product i could buy elsewhere) then i'd have sacked this order off and gone somewhere else. i hope its worth it after all this!

anyone else had this problem??

EDIT: CAME THIS MORNING!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If it was a profit making business then you'd be right to. This is a group of enthusiasts doing their best for all the owners. As has been posted recently holidays, sickness etc have taken their toll.

I'm sure it would help if there were more willing helpers around.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

And if u had read it properly you would of known you had to go back to the shop after the paypal transaction to finish the process :?


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

jonah said:


> And if u had read it properly you would of known you had to go back to the shop after the paypal transaction to finish the process :?


what even after i'd got an email from TTOC saying the order had been processed and was on its way, and an order process update saying

"Your membership pack has been despatched! It should be with you shortly.

Your order has been updated to the following status.

New status: Order Complete"

why send 2 confirmation emails emails on seperate dates? first one to say the checkout order has been completed, then an update weeks later saying the order process is complete if in fact ive not completed the checkout stage??


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Tim,

Having read the e-mails you've had below. I've just taken a look through all the shop data. It looks to me as if your membership pack was sent (you only get sent the "complete" email when this happens) and must therefore have gone missing in ths post. I'm not sure why you were sent the "please go back to the shop" email, but I've asked Louise to clarify that.

Either way, we'll get both a replacement membership pack, and the additional items in your new order, out to you asap.

Clive


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Tim, As you have made the decision to post up here I will assume you are happy for me to post the response online. Firstly can I say that I am sorry you have found your experience frustrating - hopefully I can explain.

On 29th July you attempted to place two orders in the TTOC shop. Both Paypal payments were processed but only the membership order appeared in our shop. I (an unpaid volunteer with a full time job and three children to look after) changed your order status to Payment received the same day. Unfortunately the membership secretary has had some significant issues to deal with and only processed your membership pack on Sunday 28th Aug. At this point I'd like to point out that we are still within the 6 week lead time we quote on the OC shop to allow for vacation/personal issues etc.

For info - our membership secretary has since stepped down from the committee and a replacement volunteer has been found.

Regarding your second order - for back issues - this did not appear in our shop so could not be fulfilled (you can log on to the club shop at any time to track the status of your orders). I sent you an email at 14:59 on 29th July to tell you we had your payment and asking you to re-enter your order. (I have re-sent this mail to you today for your records). I then sent you another email at the weekend to ask you to do the same. My usual process is then to refund the Paypal if I dont get a response. Hopefully we should get the back issues to you soon - potentially still within the 6 week lead time.

As the folk above have said perhaps we are a victim of our own sucess in that people see a smart website and an online shop and presume we have a full time staff to run the club and fulfill orders. If members were keen to pay Â£75 per year for membership then perhaps we could consider it.. thoughts anyone?

Louise


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I'm now a member,  ordered on 6/8/05 pack arrived 1/9/05, kept informed of progress.  .No problems, Thanks.
Harold.


----------

